# Update on Dogs



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I know some of you have pm'd me wanting to see new pics of the pups who will be 11 months old in a week. Here they are Thanks for your compliments left on my page and thanks for asking about them .


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

What great looking babies you have....

Did they all come from the same litter?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The fawn and the blue dog did ... the brindle came from OFK .. Thank You I love them so much they are almost all grown up  LOL


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

What a nice looking bunch you have there! I love that wubba where did you find one that color..... it dont matter anyways Karma would have it tore up in 2 sec she loves her wubbas!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

lil bit pit karma said:


> What a nice looking bunch you have there! I love that wubba where did you find one that color..... it dont matter anyways Karma would have it tore up in 2 sec she loves her wubbas!!!


Thank You very much they are the Camo wubba's LOL and yes these are new I have to monitor them because simba tore one up yesterday .. I have them in pink baby blue and green ...

Here is where I got them

KONG Camo Wubba (XLARGE)


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Love all the pictures, haha, what happened to Sadie's collar that matches the other 2's? Also, I really love their collars, if you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase them? 

Your pups look like they are having lots of fun. Man I can't believe they are actually about to be 1 year old in a little over a month.  Man how time flies.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Pups are looking real good


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

So you took on three puppies all at the same time? Brave woman..LOL

How old were they all when you got them?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Love all the pictures, haha, what happened to Sadie's collar that matches the other 2's? Also, I really love their collars, if you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase them?
> 
> Your pups look like they are having lots of fun. Man I can't believe they are actually about to be 1 year old in a little over a month.  Man how time flies.


Thank You Sadie has her's still but she chewed up the end LOL .. I have to make some minor adjustments to the collar before I put it back on her... I got her collar from stillwaterkennels here is the link

Stillwater Kennel Supply --


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> So you took on three puppies all at the same time? Brave woman..LOL
> 
> How old were they all when you got them?


NO WAY !!!!!! LMFAO I took them each on at a time I am not that brave lmfao ... I got sadie and simba when they were 9 weeks old .. And ember I got from andy when she was about 3 months old.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh cool, thanks so much. Yah, I was fixing to say, if she is anything like Neveah, haha, that collar end would be shredded. I need to get Neveah a new one because she gets bored and messes her collar up by rubbing it against stuff so I just need something of better quality anyways. Thanks for the site.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty said:


> Pups are looking real good


Thanks Marty .. Hope to get em to that show in Feb !! I can't wait to meet you nancy and the dogs !!!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

i love your dogs. Beautiful. Correct the names if i state wrong but, Simba is getting some tone up front, but i still like sadie(blue girl) the best, that head is superb.

Lol, they appear to be in a lanky stage. Woo hoo, i cant wait to watch them fill out.

oh and thanks for the update, I would look on a reg basis for an update, Im watching you.

What state are u in?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Oh cool, thanks so much. Yah, I was fixing to say, if she is anything like Neveah, haha, that collar end would be shredded. I need to get Neveah a new one because she gets bored and messes her collar up by rubbing it against stuff so I just need something of better quality anyways. Thanks for the site.


Your welcome they have really good stuff .. And came highly recommended by quite a few members on here and other boards. And he ships fast the quality is very good. Sadie is just very crafty and special LOL:roll:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

koonce272 said:


> i love your dogs. Beautiful. Correct the names if i state wrong but, Simba is getting some tone up front, but i still like sadie(blue girl) the best, that head is superb.
> 
> Lol, they appear to be in a lanky stage. Woo hoo, i cant wait to watch them fill out.
> 
> ...


Your welcome and thanks for the compliment's .. Yeah they should fill out a bit more they are all pretty tall .. And yes simba's chest has gotten some tone in the front. I am in georgia


----------



## Stodknocker (Jan 15, 2009)

great looking dogs!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, I just looked at their site and holy smokes, they have very very awesome prices and they include the shipping in with it. Man you can't beat that. I am gonna go measure Nevaeh's neck right now and get her hooked up with one of those collars. Sadie looks like a crafty girl, lol. Her eyes are to die for.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Stodknocker said:


> great looking dogs!


Thank You very much I am very pleased with how they are turning out


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

they look great!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

wheezie said:


> they look great!!!


Thank You Wheezie !!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Wow, I just looked at their site and holy smokes, they have very very awesome prices and they include the shipping in with it. Man you can't beat that. I am gonna go measure Nevaeh's neck right now and get her hooked up with one of those collars. Sadie looks like a crafty girl, lol. Her eyes are to die for.


Yes they have EXCELLENT prices .. And your girl nevaeh has beautiful eyes too !!!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

aww they are precious!!!!!!!!!!! love em... just plain love em


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> aww they are precious!!!!!!!!!!! love em... just plain love em


Thank You Lil_red


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

more pics please........... I think ive clicked and viewed your thread over 10xs now


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

koonce272 said:


> more pics please........... I think ive clicked and viewed your thread over 10xs now


LMFAO !!! I will get some more of them tomorrow .. Thank You Koonce272 !!! Where is your beautiful baby !! I want some more pics of him as well ... I bet he has grown some since the last time you posted some pics of him.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

They are looking good, Sadieblues. They sure do grow up quickly.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lookin good. That fawn turned out really nice...


But when did you get an OFK lol.. I missed it I didn't know you had a 3rd. They really are beautiful.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

he thought it would be a good idea to eat the adaptor that connect camera to computer. So i have tons of pics, just no way to upload. Should have a new one soon.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Lookin good. That fawn turned out really nice...
> 
> But when did you get an OFK lol.. I missed it I didn't know you had a 3rd. They really are beautiful.


LOL Yeah we got ember about 8 months ago LOL ... She was the last dog from his last litter... Andy and his wife were so awsome !! They brought her to me ... I am in georgia and they are in tennesse ... She is a great little girl. Thank you very much for your complements ... I just can't believe they are going to be 1 soon !!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MADBood said:


> They are looking good, Sadieblues. They sure do grow up quickly.


Thanks Madbood I swear where the time goes is beyond me LOL ...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SadieBlues said:


> ... She was the last dog from his last litter...


Oh I know who she is lol.. She was my favorite.. well they all where my favorite lol.. Glad to see she stayed with the forum. I love to see members puppies grow up.

You doing agility with em? Any thing else or just having fun? They really do look like they all came from the same litter lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Oh I know who she is lol.. She was my favorite.. well they all where my favorite lol.. Glad to see she stayed with the forum. I love to see members puppies grow up.
> 
> You doing agility with em? Any thing else or just having fun? They really do look like they all came from the same litter lol.


Well right now I have some things lined up... I am going to a fun show in feb. And I have a meeting with a shutz trainer here in ga next week. I would also like to show them in some conformation .. and dabble in some weight pull. They seem like they like to climb things LOL as you see so I may see about agility as well. Yes I am very happy I got ember she is an awsome dog. I can't wait to see how the next litter andy has comes out.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Okay I have a weird question? Considering you got your collars a little bit ago, what size do you think I should get since Nevaeh is only 9 months and possibly still growing, lol. I measured her neck and a comfortable fit is 18 in. How much bigger did you get your pup's collars? Not that it really matters to much considering stillwater's excellent prices. Haha.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Okay I have a weird question? Considering you got your collars a little bit ago, what size do you think I should get since Nevaeh is only 9 months and possibly still growing, lol. I measured her neck and a comfortable fit is 18 in. How much bigger did you get your pup's collars? Not that it really matters to much considering stillwater's excellent prices. Haha.


They have 2 sizes I believe ... I got the show collars Sized to fit 13"-20" neck size .. Mine are like a 14-15 right now. But He also makes some larger sizes in certain collars I think the seatbelt collars come in the larger sizes ... He has his phone number on his site. I would call him he can take your order right over the phone. That's what I did


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> They have 2 sizes I believe ... I got the show collars Sized to fit 13"-20" neck size .. Mine are like a 14-15 right now. But He also makes some larger sizes in certain collars I think the seatbelt collars come in the larger sizes ... He has his phone number on his site. I would call him he can take your order right over the phone. That's what I did


Lol, oh duh, I just now seen the collars for the 13"-20" neck size. I will go ahead and get her that size and if she ever gets any bigger I can simply order another one. Also I wanted to say that they look great on your pups, you picked out the perfect color choices for each one.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

they look great! They must have a ball in that park!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Lol, oh duh, I just now seen the collars for the 13"-20" neck size. I will go ahead and get her that size and if she ever gets any bigger I can simply order another one. Also I wanted to say that they look great on your pups, you picked out the perfect color choices for each one.


Thanks If I had my choice the girls would have pink ones LMFAO:roll:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Jr. said:


> they look great! They must have a ball in that park!


Thanks Yeah they do !! They love the slide and ladder as you can see hahahaha:roll:


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Thanks If I had my choice the girls would have pink ones LMFAO:roll:


Ditto on that one. They would both look GREAT with pink collars. I absolutely love pink on Nevaeh, haha.


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

You have some pretty kids Sadie and yes we can't wait to see you and your kids in Feb., I love the brindle, has he/she got blue in their also, it looks like it?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Pitwoman said:


> You have some pretty kids Sadie and yes we can't wait to see you and your kids in Feb., I love the brindle, has he/she got blue in their also, it looks like it?


Thanks Nancy !! Yes the brindle has some blue in there  She use to show more blue as a pup but now that she is older you can't see the blue as much .. Her nose is also blue/grey


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

They all look really good. When did Ember get those LEGS!!!!! When she fills in she should be really nice!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> They all look really good. When did Ember get those LEGS!!!!! When she fills in she should be really nice!


HAHAHAHA she has legs for days !!!! Must have gotten them from gracie ... She is coming along very nicely. She has a little tuck and all .. Thanks Andy !!!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Looks like somebody is pluggin' the hell out of thier own thread... :angeldevi oke:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SadieBlues said:


> Well right now I have some things lined up... I am going to a fun show in feb. And I have a meeting with a shutz trainer here in ga next week. I would also like to show them in some conformation .. and dabble in some weight pull. They seem like they like to climb things LOL as you see so I may see about agility as well. Yes I am very happy I got ember she is an awsome dog. I can't wait to see how the next litter andy has comes out.


So you thinking about SCH nice. You found a trainer that works with pits? I found some around here that will do pits but no one with actual pit experience so I decided no on it.

They are soo lean you thought about flyball? Hows thier DA so far.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> So you thinking about SCH nice. You found a trainer that works with pits? I found some around here that will do pits but no one with actual pit experience so I decided no on it.
> 
> They are soo lean you thought about flyball? Hows thier DA so far.


I have not thought about fly ball I will have to look into that ... I did find an all breed shutz club here in ga not far from me. They have 2-3 trainers that have worked with apbt's. So far with one another they are ok. Now outside dogs NO WAY !!! lol ... They started showing some Da at like 6 months .. So I just don't even go there. I can control them on the leash but they bark and growl at other dogs so I try to keep them in situations that are controlled when bringing them around strange dogs.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

man ofk has good blood I love there dogs. Ember is my favorite she is dainty but she looks so pwerful still. What color are her eyes. She is damn gorgeous! I love the other ones too but there's something about ember.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> man idk has good blood I love those dogs. Ember is my favorite she is dainty but she looks so pwerful still. What color are her eyes. She is damn gorgeous! I love the other ones too but there's something about ember.


Thanks Grizz .. Ember's eyes are a really light brown with a ring of grey in the center LOL... I call her super legs because she is so damn tall LOL


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

wow they all look like their in great shape! good lookin pups u got there =]


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

They are looking really good!! My boy will be 11 months in a few days as well. Nice to have some dog to compare too.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Long legs for leverage. I thought they were light green like her collar. Very pretty keep it up.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Everyone for all the compliemnts and feedback !!! I will get some more of them soon !


----------



## MGA828 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, that are all so beautiful and sweet looking.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Looking good T. You getting that boy in the trees yet?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Looking good T. You getting that boy in the trees yet?


Hahaha No tree's yet I got him climbing the ladder and the slide in the play ground.. I guess I should start him on the tree LOL... Sadie too they like to jump high up on things LOL... Thanks Buz


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Ladder's a good start. Build his confidence.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Ladder's a good start. Build his confidence.


Yeah he loves it he will climb the slides too LOL .. He is a nut that boy has some air on him too .. I will have to get some pics of him in the air LOL ..


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

The girls are beautiful!! and Simba, oh man, he is looking badass! 11 months already huh, man does time go by like a heartbeat.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

They are looking really good!! I have often wonder what you were thinking when you took three of the same age. They are all beautifull. I can't wait to see what they do at the shows.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

AWEEE they are all growd up. *sniffles* They are good looking dogs though!
Did you ever get their paperwork?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> AWEEE they are all growd up. *sniffles* They are good looking dogs though!
> Did you ever get their paperwork?


Yup I sure did get there papers !! I have to get all there peds online I have been slacking LOL


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Its about Time. I put a 'rush' on Combats and its still took about a month. Its crazy!
They all look great though, Have any shows planned?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Its about Time. I put a 'rush' on Combats and its still took about a month. Its crazy!
> They all look great though, Have any shows planned?


Wow !! I know the adba is crazy LOL ... I had hell getting mine back .... Yeah we are going to one in Feb. I am not sure if I will bring all 3 yet or what ... Since it's my first time going I will prob bring one of the dogs to get the feel of it and than latter on I'll bring the other's. Thanks for the complements I just can't believe they are all grow up already time for another JK LOL.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

They grow up so fast! Tara, they really look great!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

SO which one are thinking of taking first. I really like the looks of Simba but it is hard to judge from pictures.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> SO which one are thinking of taking first. I really like the looks of Simba but it is hard to judge from pictures.


I think I will start out with Simba first mikado he really is a little stud ... Than I will take the girls next ... I just want to feel these shows out and get the hang of it before I bring them all in LOL at once. They are pretty active Sadie is the worst LOL and I want to make sure I am prepared so I would like to see how things run with Simba first he is my most level headed dog that's another reason why I would like to take him first as my little experiment :roll: BTW Thanks Doug for the compliments on the dogs I miss those little puppy days it makes you appreciate them more because the do go by so fast !!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> ...Simba first he is my most level headed dog...


Of course, he's a male


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wow sadies even if you didn't get them all at one time you're still very brave to go through the punk @$$ teenage stage with them all! They are some good looking pups! Keep more photos coming too! I also didn't know that you had an OFK dog!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

NEELA said:


> wow sadies even if you didn't get them all at one time you're still very brave to go through the punk @$$ teenage stage with them all! They are some good looking pups! Keep more photos coming too! I also didn't know that you had an OFK dog!


Yeah I know that was pretty brave of me lmfao I got the blue girl and the fawn at the same time at 9 weeks old ember came 2-3 months later !! It has been fun though it's not easy though bringing up 3 pups at the same time I have to admit LOL ... At least for right now they are all getting along with each other and I am hoping it stays that way. I am really curious to see what will happen when they hit that 2 year mark this has always been the hit the shit fan point for me with these dogs LOL so I am ready for anything ( crosses fingers) .... Thanks Neela!!! I will be sure to get some more pics of them.


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

great looking dogs... how are they together


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ATLAS said:


> great looking dogs... how are they together


Yes they all get along well right now. I am hoping it wont change. But so Far so good .. Thanks


----------

